# 요



## Mallarme

> 여학교에서 교원 겸 기숙사 사감 노릇을 하는 b여사라면 딱장대*요* 독신주의자*요*  찰진 야소꾼으로 유명하다. 사십에 가까운 노처녀인 그는 죽은깨투성이 얼굴이 처녀다운  맛이란 약에 쓰려도 찾을 수 없을 뿐인가, 시들고 거칠고 마르고 누렇게 뜬 품이  곰팡 슬은 굴비를 생각나게 한다.



(현진건의 단편 소설 "b사감과 러브레터"에서 나오는 문장입니다.)

위에 나오는 -요....-요 어미는 무슨 뜻을 갖고있습니까? 이문장은 해라체로 쓰여있으므로 그 -요...-요는 해요체 같지 않습니다.


----------



## Superhero1

질문하신 문장의 -요는 연결 어미로서, 어떤 사실을 열거할 때 사용합니다. (일상 대화에서는 잘 쓰이지 않고, 소설이나 희곡에서 간혹 접할 수 있습니다.)

b 여사는 여학교 교원(1)이고, 기숙사 사감(2)인데, 딱장대(3), 독신주의자(4), 야소꾼(5)으로 유명하다. 로 바꾸어도 의미상 크게 다르지 않습니다.

(1), (2)는 b 여사의 사회적 지위를 소개하고, (3), (4), (5)는 b여사 개인에 대한 주변인의 평가를 언급하고 있습니다.

-요는 아래 예와 같이 사용할 수 있습니다.

예) 그는 이상주의자요, 행동주의자이다. (= 그는 이상주의자이고 행동주의자이다)

그녀는 아이돌의 시작이요, 아이돌의 끝이다. (영화 '원더풀라디오'의 대사를 약간 고쳐봤어요, 문장의 의미는 '그녀가 idol 문화의 원조이고, 최고이다.' 입니다. )

(3) 딱장대는 성격이 사납고 딱딱한(not flexible) 사람을 일컫는 단어인데, 저도 사전을 찾아보고 의미를 알 수 있었습니다. (현재 사용되지 않습니다.)
(5) 야소꾼의 야소는 예수(Jesus)를 칭하고, '-꾼'의 사용을 통해 기독교를 믿는 사람을 낮춰 보는 느낌을 줍니다. 
다시 말해, 딱장대와 야소꾼은 B사감과 러브레터가 쓰인 1900년대 초반에 사용하던 단어이고, 현재는 그 사용을 찾기 힘든 단어라고 생각할 수 있습니다.


----------



## vientito

http://www.koreangrammaticalforms.com/entry.php?eid=0000001585


----------



## Mallarme

Superhero1, 잘 알아들었습니다. 자세히 설명해 주셔서 고맙습니다!

vientito, thanks! I should have looked there first!


----------

